# Logan 200 motor pulley question



## larrylarry (May 1, 2017)

As I piece together my first lathe, a logan 200 from 1942, I have come to find everything I need on ebay except a pulley. The pulley that has me stumped is the motor pulley.  The previous owner of my lathe replaced the motor and popped on a random pulley!  Its just a tiny little pulley on the motor.  I haven't been able to find a logan original motor, and a new one is out of my price range.  So I was wondering if someone could measure the OD of the step pulleys.  I think I may be able to buy 2 different pulleys and swap them on as needed - but the logan site lists a diameter and not whether that is taken where the belt sits or overall diameter.  Thanks to all


----------



## Nogoingback (May 1, 2017)

Model 200 pulley:  

Inner is 2 5/16" OD,  outer is 4 1/4" OD.  This is measured at the rim, not where the belt sits.


----------



## Chuck K (May 2, 2017)

If you can give me a day to rummage through my logan parts I might be able  to find one for you. If so you can have it for the postage. Chuck


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 2, 2017)

You know I always wondered , as long as the motor shaft is long enough, why couldn't we stack two pully's on the motor shaft, Flat side, to Flat side, to give you your 2 speed pulley. 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 2, 2017)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> You know I always wondered , as long as the motor shaft is long enough, why couldn't we stack two pully's on the motor shaft, Flat side, to Flat side, to give you your 2 speed pulley.
> Or am I missing something?





Chuck K said:


> If you can give me a day to rummage through my logan parts I might be able  to find one for you. If so you can have it for the postage. Chuck


Well, That's better yet. Nice of you too.


----------



## larrylarry (May 2, 2017)

First off let me thank everyone for replying.  That said..what a strange set of sizes!  I would stack 2 pulleys but I don't think I can find those sizes.  Chuck if you can find a pulley (even if the shaft is not 5/8" I can just get another motor) I would happily purchase it from you - thanks!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 3, 2017)

larrylarry said:


> First off let me thank everyone for replying.  That said..what a strange set of sizes!  I would stack 2 pulleys but I don't think I can find those sizes.  Chuck if you can find a pulley (even if the shaft is not 5/8" I can just get another motor) I would happily purchase it from you - thanks!


If you have a 4 jaw, you could dial the pulley in, and bore the hole to 5/8",and cut a key way with the lathe. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## larrylarry (May 3, 2017)

Yes - it may come down to doing some custom work.  Electric motors are fairly easy for me to find though - probably would just grab myself a new 1/2hp or so.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 3, 2017)

Go with a 3/4 HP, you won't regret if you ever try to turn something large and expect to take some decent hogging cuts at the beginning of your work.


----------



## Chuck K (May 4, 2017)

I'm sorry to say that I can't come up with the pulley for you.  I cleared out a lot of stuff a while back.  I think the pulley might have went with a motor.  This is exactly why I hold onto stuff that others would consider junk.  As soon as I get rid of it I'm looking for it.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2017)

Those pulleys do show up on eBay from time to time, but they often are overpriced. You might consider getting a chunk of aluminum and making your own.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 5, 2017)

I'm putting a DC variable speed on mine one of these years.


----------



## larrylarry (May 11, 2017)

Thank you all. I might just get a chunk of aluminum and make it. Would be good practice!


----------



## Terrywerm (May 11, 2017)

It would be good practice!  I've got a pulley here for mine, but my late came with just a standard 2 1/2" pulley on the motor shaft, as it has a 3/4 HP motor, which has a larger shaft than a 1/2 HP does. It works just fine the way it is for most things, having only the four speeds available by changing the position of the flat belt. I must admit, however, that more speeds would be wonderful. I've been seriously considering a new 3 phase motor and a VFD  for both my mill and for my lathe. All it takes is time and money, both of which have been in short supply lately!


----------



## larrylarry (May 12, 2017)

Well...not to disappoint but I did find one and bought it!  So no making one but also now I know I am spinning the correct speed when I decide to learn thread cutting.  I guess I could have slapped on any old pulley and figured it out but I'm glad the chart on my machine is relevant now.  Thanks all for the help.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 12, 2017)

larrylarry said:


> Well...not to disappoint but I did find one and bought it!  So no making one but also now I know I am spinning the correct speed when I decide to learn thread cutting.  I guess I could have slapped on any old pulley and figured it out but I'm glad the chart on my machine is relevant now.  Thanks all for the help.


The motor speed (Pulley size)  would not change the threading. It's the spindle speed relative to the speed of the feed. 
Few times I threaded, I threaded in back gear.


----------



## larrylarry (May 12, 2017)

That makes sense!  I have all of the change gears and should have known that!  Oh well...the old beast is getting closer to 1940's original.


----------



## wa5cab (May 13, 2017)

Threading on a manual lathe is almost never done at anywhere near the recommended speed for turning on the material that you are threading.  Because of both human reaction time and the fact that if the spindle RPM is anything greater than a crawl, the spindle will not stop immediately  when you turn off the motor.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 13, 2017)

Sounds Good, I sure wouldn't be fast enough to do it at full speed.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Aug 27, 2018)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Sounds Good, I sure wouldn't be fast enough to do it at full speed.


Mee too , the few times I have threaded I always threaded in back gear as well.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 28, 2018)

Right.  If you mostly do small parts, about the only time that you will ever actually use back gear will be for threading (and for routine [not stuck] chuck removal).


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Aug 28, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> Right. If you mostly do small parts, about the only time that you will ever actually use back gear will be for threading (and for routine [not stuck] chuck removal).


Yes you are correct and please don't tell mr. Barnhart or Bill (two of my old shop teachers) I also sometimes use it for filing again do not tell Bill or mr. Barnhart though please I don't want to get an ear beating however if you do spill the beans please tell mr. Barnhart and Bill that I am not laying files on the ways and that I also put down plenty of paper towels or shop Rags before filing on the lathe under power thank you (mum's the word now) 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

